# Guns on the homestead?



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

I could be mistaking but didn't Homesteading Today have a page on "Guns on the homestead?" or something like that? If so I can't find it.
I'll check when I get home on the big computer. i might be over looking something.


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

Ok I found it. it's still there. I was on the internet on my ph. and didn't see it on the small screen.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

HT members can only view the Firearms forum when they are logged in. Visitors and members who are not logged in cannot see it or read it.


----------

